# French Ring AB



## Kraig Guay (Mar 12, 2012)

Enzo of Norcal earned his FR1 title at last weekends trial hosted by Phoenix Rising Ringers. 

Enzo place 1st out of 5 dogs on March 10 2012 under 
Judge Shannon Nieuwkoop

Enzo also competeed on March 11 2012 placing 1st out of 4 dogs under
Judge Jean Claud Bouterige


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations on the title, well done on the high scores.
And a nice looking dog you've got there. Very nice when any bully breed retains that athleticism along with all the muscle.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Kraig forgot to mention that at 2 yrs old, Enzo is the youngest AB ever to obtain a FR1 title. Not surprising as he comes from 3 previous generations of Ringsport titled ABs.

You had a very successful weekend Kraig. Congrats again.


----------



## Kristin Countryman (Oct 13, 2010)

Big congrats! Great work!!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Very nice, much more success in your future no doubt...


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats to the both of you.

Like your family name.:wink:


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the title Kraig, love to see non-Malinois doing well in the sport.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats!! Its nice to see so many ABs out there competing in the protection sports. Good looking dog too..bonus


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Again huge congrats. Takes alot to train and trial any dog. And you did 2 in one weekend.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats awesome news Kraig! I know Marcel and Amy are pleased as punch as well. Congrats on a job well done. Thank you for proving that yes, ABs can work and do it well.


----------



## Kraig Guay (Mar 12, 2012)

Not a very cmon name. We are out of Quebec


----------

